# Texas Breeder... advice needed plz



## Wilma (Jan 31, 2012)

Hello... I have already sent $ for a puppy with East Texas German Shepherd and am probably a little late to be asking but was wondering if anyone had used them before. If you have, are you happy with the outcome? I am having second thoughts about this place and just not sure if I should just take the $ as a loss and search elsewhere or not. Just not getting a good vibe and don't want to end up unhappy in the end. 

German Shepherd - Texas - Puppies, Dallas, Houston, East Texas

I am looking for a female gs puppy, black and tan to be a pet\protection dog that will live in my home with myself, my hubby, our 4 kids and our cat. I didn't find this site until after I had already reserved a pup and now after reading alot through here, I know I should have taken more time to look around and not just jump into the first site I saw. Any advise will be appreciated. :help:


----------



## iBaman (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm not much help, but I saw something earlier about heidelburg dogs being pretty awesome. They look like good dogs, but I only see one OFA certification...maybe ask about the rest? A good breeder will gladly show you their scores. =3


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Not a fan how they go out of their way to say how big their dogs get at such a young age. The whole breeding for size thing is kind of a pet peeve of mine, but not specific to this breeder.

Their breeding stock are American lines. Not sure if you know that or not, but figured it was worth mentioning. Not a positive or negative comment, just thought it was worth mentioning.

They have a dog named Lucy, so that's a big time positive. 

They have a OFA trademark picture on their website, but I can't find any info about them actually certifying all breeding stock for hips and elbows. That's something I'd seriously look into first.

If I were you, I'd try to find out as much about these Heidelberg lines as possible. I don't know anything about them or American lines in general, but I'd do some research about those lines since that's where most of their breeding stock comes from.

They also make some questionable claims.. "Our Dogs are the most common for those who want a pet or need a Security/K-9 or Search & Rescue Dog." and "We provide classic GSD (some people call them by the term "old fashion"). They generally are better natured, have straight backs and are healthier than the modern breeds or breeds from overseas."


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I, personally, would keep looking. 

This is the only breeder that I have met personally and seen her dogs. I believe she is in eastern TX. =:= Germelhaus German Shepherd Dogs =:= Breeding Top Working Schutzhund GSDs


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

I agree with Lisa. 

I would suck up the loss of the deposit and keep looking.


----------



## Wilma (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks everyone... That is exactly what I will be doing. I am back on my search now. Can't wait till I find my baby girl and can finally bring her home. I know she is out there somewhere.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Wilma said:


> Thanks everyone... That is exactly what I will be doing. I am back on my search now. Can't wait till I find my baby girl and can finally bring her home. I know she is out there somewhere.


Glad to hear it.


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

I have a friend with excellent pups in Houston. My litter is for working homes so I cannot help you. Her kennel is Rallhaus if I can help or advise,send me a message


----------



## Wilma (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks Renee... I did email Kim and got some info. I have a really good feeling about her and fell in love with the dogs on her site. I am pretty sure I am going to go with her. Thanks so much for helping. 

Thanks to everyone who responded. Y'all are great.


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

Aww. I am so very glad. She is truly a nice person and has wonderful german showline dogs. Stable,beautiful and support locally if you need it later. 
I am also right down the road in Beaumont if you ever need anything


----------



## Bigdogsolo (Nov 6, 2011)

I would reccomend that you Google Reviews/complaints of the breeder and that will provide confirmation of your decision to perhaps go elsewhere. And that all I have to say.......


----------



## Wilma (Jan 31, 2012)

Met Kim and her hubby today from Rallhaus. Loved them, very nice and knowledgeable people. Left my deposit for my puppy that I will be bringing home in April! I can't wait till April. WooHoo!!!! Thanks to everyone for the great advice. I found my breeder!!!!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Congrats... now get prepared for the longest couple months of your life.


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

Kim told me you came over. That should be a wonderful litter!!!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Congratulations! Are you getting a male or female?


----------



## Wilma (Jan 31, 2012)

Yes Renee... we did and loved her. She's really great. 

I had every intention on getting a girl pup but my hubby fell in love with Nordik, the sire of my litter, and then wanted a boy... so we will be getting a bouncing baby boy. I can't wait... I just want a puppy asap.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

That is great that you got to meet the breeder and the dogs, that was very important for us as well that's why we drove to MI from Dallas.

Can't wait for puppy pics! I am sure you are over the moon excited!!!


----------



## Wilma (Jan 31, 2012)

Yes it really was a very important part of the process. She will be the one taking care of my puppy until he is ready to come home, they are the ones that will mold him the first weeks of his life. The fact that they are wonderful people and that the dogs, mom and sire, are the most beautiful, well behaved and smartest dogs I have met really make a difference on what I will be bringing home. I really am over the moon excited. I am counting down the weeks, days, hours.. until I can bring him home. I will definitely post pics as soon as I can. When they are born, I will post some starting then. Should be in the next week or two. Yay!


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

Wilma, you made a minor mistake in putting a deposit down too soon. You made (IMO) a very, very wise decision to forget the deposit & go with the breeder you ultimately had confidence in. Many wouldn't have been willing to take that financial loss

This is not a judgment on your initial breeder. I don't know the breeder & have no opinions on him, or his dogs, whether good or bad. However, going with a breeder that you trust & have confidence in is very, very important.

Your family will hopefully share many, many terrific years with your chosen pup.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

We should start an "I put down a puppy deposit too soon" club.


----------



## Wilma (Jan 31, 2012)

Lol... that's not a bad idea. I would join in. Been there, done that.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

all i can say is good luck!!!! and start reading VERY heavily the landshark section!!! aka Puppy Section.


----------

